# Write own songs?



## ZandraJoi (Sep 12, 2021)

While I love to write & have written poems as well as my diary since I was very young, I only dabbled in writing songs when I was a kid. Simple ones that had to do with the particular season, what was going on in my life at that time, etc. I’ve kept some of them just as mementos. Only shared with my parents & husband because even though they were written when I was a kid, they are still quite personal to me.
So, it got me thinking, who has written their own songs? What inspired you? Have you had any of them published?


----------



## iamSharon (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow! I'm amazed to learn that you enjoy writing and that you've dabbled in songwriting yourself! 

My story is very similar. I've only completely written and composed one song entirely. Other songwriting attempts were of just ideas. I would love to get back into it again as I remember feeling the high of the creative process of songwriting. It was so easy to lose track of time, I am absolutely loved it.


----------



## Pig Hip (Sep 16, 2021)

When I was a kid current events loomed large. At age 11 I wrote this one, my Mom thought I might be nuts.

_She said I wanna be liberated
It's time I was emancipated
Women's lib they're gonna show you a thing or two
I'm tired of washin' your pots and pans
You men gonna need another plan
Women's lib we're gonna show you a thing or two_

And so on. About four more verses.


----------



## safeinsanity (Sep 17, 2021)

I write songs when I have privacy and alone time. I have very little if any of that at all these days. If I had some privacy I'm sure that I could write a few good ones about my current situation! 😋


----------



## lavalamp (Sep 18, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> When I was a kid current events loomed large. At age 11 I wrote this one, my Mom thought I might be nuts.
> 
> _She said I wanna be liberated
> It's time I was emancipated
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## lavalamp (Sep 18, 2021)

Hats off to all of you!

Its something I've never really tried. I do have music or songs playing in my head a lot of the time though. That had stopped for a long time whilst my mental health was bad and during my awful marriage and subsequent divorce, so I'm really pleased its come back!


----------



## Pig Hip (Sep 18, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> Brilliant!


It was Buddy Holly rockabilly style. My mom thought it was the bomb.


----------



## MamaFrankie (Nov 14, 2021)

Been writing songs since I was 15.


----------



## Jasony (Dec 21, 2021)

I can write instrumental music.  However, I have a hard time putting poetry and whatnot to chords.  Nonetheless, I do have some deep thoughts.  Anyway, I think with help and more effort I could possibly do it.


----------

